# XBOX 360 Controller won't work with Jedi Academy



## lepprekhan (May 25, 2008)

Well first off let me clarify...actually the game recognizes the controller as a joystick. All the buttons are listed as JOY0, JOY12, etc...except the left-side joystick which for some reason is listed as UP, DOWN, LEFT, and RIGHT as if it was on the keyboard.

However, the one thing it doesn't do is that it doesn't recognize the x-axis of the right-side joystick (the look stick). It recognizes the y-axis and even the push-click function. But it won't recognize left and right. I know this is not much considering that the rest of the buttons work, but that's the only reason I'm bothering with this controller anyway; so I can move AND look without having to use keyboard/mouse interface.

I have the windows common 32-bit controller driver, and i have plenty of other games that this controller works fine with, recognizing all axes and buttons. Is there some setting in this game I need to tweak? Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Madgame (Jul 28, 2008)

As the original poster asked, this game accepts/reads the 360 controller except for the x-axis on the right stick. I would like to know if anyone is able to help or if it's incompatible.

Many thanks.


----------

